# Help with adobe after effects CS5



## Davess (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I am very new to adobe after effects  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, when I start key framing, the effect i had put does not continue (Ex. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIH1Q8hJh4U...eos=9MIiyalA4Ps ) When I start the stroke effect, after pressing the key frame button when i stop the effect nothing happens, Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am very new to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

So, Do i have a problem or am i just really retarded?

Davess


----------



## gamefreak94 (Aug 18, 2010)

Is CS5 even worth the $700? Why the hell is every photoshop like $300 and Up? What has the world come to when computer software cost more than a gaming console.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

Simple answer to^

Adobe makes amazing products with the best technology. Nuff said


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Is CS5 even worth the $700? Why the hell is every photoshop like $300 and Up? What has the world come to when computer software cost more than a gaming console.


You can pirate it, no need for cracks, anything, and it's portable. Mine is. Well, here's the link. http://tinyurl.com/portableappzphotoshop
Link 2 mirror http://bit.ly/9MLJVA

No, but seriously. A portable, non-cracked one does exist, but I can't tell you how to get it.


----------

